# PM-833T



## RIMSPOKE (Feb 1, 2017)

Gunrunner you need to order a set of these for the Z axis hand crank. Bill did you just spit coffee on your monitor? :rofl:

View attachment 253356


----------



## T Bredehoft (Feb 1, 2017)

Add CNC And that would be a beast. Its a good thing I can't even think about it.


----------



## Bray D (Feb 2, 2017)

I can't say I know much (or anything, really) about the 833, but I have a 932M and could sure use the extra 3" in Y travel. I think I'd prefer the Z power feed to be integrated into the power box like my 932, but that's kind of a moot point. I'd say it's definitely worth a phone call to see what Matt has to say about it.


----------



## RIMSPOKE (Feb 2, 2017)

I can't say I know much (or anything, really) about the 833, but I have a 932M and could sure use the extra 3" in Y travel. I think I'd prefer the Z power feed to be integrated into the power box like my 932, but that's kind of a moot point. I'd say it's definitely worth a phone call to see what Matt has to say about it. 

I KNOW WHAT HE HAS TO SAY ABOUT IT . BOTH MACHINES ARE CURRENTLY OUT OF STOCK !  
I LIKE THE 833 FOWER FEED SETUP WHERE THE FEED MOTOR IS ON THE BALANCED CRANK . 
IT's SPEED ADJUSTABLE ! I THINK YOU CAN DO BORING WITH IT . 

THE UNBALANCED CRANKS ON MY PM-727M DROVE ME NUTS  .  
I SOLD THE MACHINE BEFORE I FIXED IT THE Z CRANK BUT I DID MODIFY BOTH THE X & Y CRANKS .  
YEAH , I KNOW . A 6" KURT VISE IS A BIT BIG FOR A 727 .


----------



## mksj (Feb 2, 2017)

There were some previous HM posts/discussion on this model which where positive, but I cannot seem to pull them up in the search function. It is not a very common model most likely because it is not listed on their web site, and it is a relatively newer model. It is also at a price point, that a used knee mill is also an option.

If you do not have the space for a knee mill, than this is the next best thing when you consider the package and features. The axis travel dimensions on this and the PM940 go a long way to increase you working envelop. I sold my bench top BF30 because the Y travels was always an issue, and also quality issues. I built my own X and Z drives and added counter weights to the wheels.  I am not aware of any other bench top Taiwanese made mill (other than a real RF) in this class, and none have the travel of this machine.  When you consider that you this includes drives, oiler system, etc. it is a lot of machine compared to others in the class.  Footprint wise/size, a PM935 would not take up significantly more space, and would have better rigidity, be quieter with a belt drive with more speed options and a larger working scope. But a PM935TS with the X and Z drives, you are looking at probably another 2K over the 833.  A 6" vise would be as big as you would want for this size machine.


----------

